# school for sale



## kgp111 (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone out there interested in becoming a professional martial artist or expanding your current school to multiple locations? I have school for sale in Connecticut. Gross ~$160k/yr.
 :jedi1:


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 10, 2004)

Not that I have any money to buy your school, But It might help if you told us all what style you train in and what kind of training your students are used to.


----------



## Black Belt FC (Jun 10, 2004)

Greetings,

Email or call me with school for sale information

Lugo


----------

